# Police arrest naked 'Terminator'



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/13072009/5/naked-man-casino-terminator-0.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mind-altering drugs and Terminator movies just don't mix


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A cyborg on LSD, that could be an interesting movie.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

He was not "suffering" from the effects of LSD and Marijuana. It sounds like he was having a blast! He was suffering from 50,000 volts however.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He probably just wanted the kids boots, cloths, jacket, and bicycle. Not to mention their sunglasses. It is a good thing he couldn't form into complex shapes. No one wants to go there.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

LMAO. Damn he must have been really high enough to be that off. That's something you don't see often though.


----------

